# Sugestions for 20 gallon



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

planning to do a fowlr already got the liverocks, curious to hear sugestions for livestock.


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

Some good species are clownfish (avoid maroon clowns they get big), cardinalfish, basslets, wrasses, damselfish, gobiesetc. 

A good combo for this size tank would be a pair of clownfish with a bunch of inverts like shrimps, snails and hermits. You can even try for an anenome later on if you feel like it.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

please be careful with Damsels. I've always been told they were extremely territorial, and i can vouche for that now. I had 2 3 stripe damsels in my 29 gallon tank with an ocellatus clown, yellow watchman goby, and ablue cleaner wrasse (forgot the name of it) the damsels were territorial to the poitn they actually killed off 2 blue damsels i tried to add, as well as chased every tank inhabitant around trying to attack them.

Once I removed them and added a purple wrasse everything started coming out and swimming around, and everything just got peaceful. They were amazing to help my tank cycle, but after wards when i added new inhabitants they got viscios. and there is close to 50 lbs of liverock in the tank so plenty of hiding places.

Now this could just be my experience with them, but I've been told this a few times. I would suggest you do some research before adding any damsels. Most other fish seem pretty peaceful


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

adrenaline said:


> please be careful with Damsels. I've always been told they were extremely territorial, and i can vouche for that now. I had 2 3 stripe damsels in my 29 gallon tank with an ocellatus clown, yellow watchman goby, and ablue cleaner wrasse (forgot the name of it) the damsels were territorial to the poitn they actually killed off 2 blue damsels i tried to add, as well as chased every tank inhabitant around trying to attack them.
> 
> Once I removed them and added a purple wrasse everything started coming out and swimming around, and everything just got peaceful. They were amazing to help my tank cycle, but after wards when i added new inhabitants they got viscios. and there is close to 50 lbs of liverock in the tank so plenty of hiding places.
> 
> Now this could just be my experience with them, but I've been told this a few times. I would suggest you do some research before adding any damsels. Most other fish seem pretty peaceful


really?? i had no clue damselfish were that territorial i will keep that in mind when i get the fishl. Right now the tank is cycling so i am planning on getting 2 ocelaris clowns



Syed said:


> Some good species are clownfish (avoid maroon clowns they get big), cardinalfish, basslets, wrasses, damselfish, gobiesetc.
> 
> A good combo for this size tank would be a pair of clownfish with a bunch of inverts like shrimps, snails and hermits. You can even try for an anenome later on if you feel like it.


thanks i am currently cycling the tank most likely leaning towards a ocelaris clown. Do you know if i get a frag would it grow under an led light?


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

I had a tanakas Pygmy wrasse in my biocube 29. I love those little guys. They need to be kept in a peaceful tank or u will never see them


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

If u could get your hands on a nice group of red spot cardinal fish and if you are willing to provide them with very frequent feedings those would cool as well


----------

